# Channel selection with HDMI



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I've scanned/searched for a defiinitive answer and I suspect this is not possible but..............................

I want to connect the PC to my processor by HDMI and be able to have output in one channel at a time. I see references to doing this by ASIO but the only multichannel option I have is HDMI. Is there an option for this other than by physically disconnecting the unused channels?

Kal


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Not sure if you're in a Mac but does this help?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/69754-workaround-8-channel-hdmi-out-mac.html


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Peter Loeser said:


> Not sure if you're in a Mac but does this help?
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/69754-workaround-8-channel-hdmi-out-mac.html


Thanks. I read your posts but they do not give me a solution as I use a PC.


----------



## nogauss (Nov 7, 2011)

Kal

The ASIO drivers are a PC solution that enable output to individual channels over HDMI. Have a look here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ny-way-generate-sound-center-surrounds-3.html


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks. ASIO4ALL installed and working but I can only choose front left or front right channels. Anything I can do about the other 3.1 channels?


----------



## nogauss (Nov 7, 2011)

Kal are you connected only with HDMI? Check ASIO4ALL window and make sure the HDMI is enabled, in my case NVIDIA High Definition Audio. Try toggling the drivers option in the Preferences Dialog to Java and then back to ASIO and see if you have more High Definitions Audio Output options.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Kal,
I have read here on occasion that some computer HDMI ports only support 2 channels. Others support 7.1channels. I am not sure how someone can determined which they have for sure, but someone here will probably know. It might be in the specs of the computer, or more likely specs of the MB or card the with the port on it. 

If ASIO4ALL only sees FL and FR then that is a strong indication, but it would be nice to confirm it in some other way.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

nogauss said:


> Kal are you connected only with HDMI? Check ASIO4ALL window and make sure the HDMI is enabled, in my case NVIDIA High Definition Audio. Try toggling the drivers option in the Preferences Dialog to Java and then back to ASIO and see if you have more High Definitions Audio Output options.


Yes, HDMI only plus UMIK-1.

I have switched it back and forth many times just to get it working at all. I never see any "HDMI" although with JAVA, it does see the Marantz 8801. 

FWIW, I am using an ASUS UltraBook


----------



## nogauss (Nov 7, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Yes, HDMI only plus UMIK-1.
> 
> I have switched it back and forth many times just to get it working at all. I never see any "HDMI" although with JAVA, it does see the Marantz 8801.
> 
> FWIW, I am using an ASUS UltraBook


Could you post a image of your ASIO4ALL control panel settings. Here is mine with the NVIDIA (HDMI) unchecked which of course must be checked to work.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

Also check out AustinJerry's tutorial PDF, which covers setup for HDMI and ASIO4ALL with USB mic.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

andy_c said:


> Also check out AustinJerry's tutorial PDF, which covers setup for HDMI and ASIO4ALL with USB mic.


Thanks. Looks like just what I need. This should make my weekend.

Kal


----------

